# Haybuster 107 10ft No-till drill



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

Anyone have experience w/ one of these no-till drills for overseeding/interseeding hay or pasture ground? Opinions? Value?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I don’t own one but I’m on a hunt for one. I’ve done some research and I believe it will do what I need it to do. If money wasn’t a problem I would buy a JD or GP but that green paint sure drives the price up on equipment.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

I’ve not run one myself but there are quite a few of them in my area. The most common drawback I’ve ever heard is that they don’t do well in really hard ground. At least not as well as single disc drills (Deere) or ones with a coulter followed by double disc openers (Great Plains). But that wouldn’t be a deal killer to me. Plus they have more versatility than many brands due to the three seed boxes compared to others with only two.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Around here every NRCS office has one. That might be an option to look into if you want to keep your green in your wallet. To answer the original question they do an excellent job in overseeding. I've used one on several occasions.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

Our NRCS branch doesn't believe in spending money on equipment for guys to rent. Sucks.

Haybusters has coulter followed by double disk opener and then press wheel. We have a lot of no-till /reduced tillage here in our area and recent extra dry autumns (like no rain from July through Oct) makes any no-till drill take a beating and pulls up clods the size of volleyballs. Most action would be overseeding or reseeding in spring but .....


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

TJ Hendren said:


> Around here every NRCS office has one. That might be an option to look into if you want to keep your green in your wallet. To answer the original question they do an excellent job in overseeding. I've used one on several occasions.


same in my area

same results as well


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Hate to hear that guys. Our NRCS in addition to the 107 has a Truax drill, bermuda sprigger and litter spreader for rent.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Unless something has changed the Haybusters don’t have coulter followed by double disc openers. They just have double disc openers with one slightly offset ahead of the other.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

Trotwood2955 said:


> Unless something has changed the Haybusters don't have coulter followed by double disc openers. They just have double disc openers with one slightly offset ahead of the other.


Maybe I misheard at the 2:10 mark? Is it possible they're claiming one of the disks on the double disk openers "acts" as a coulter?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Having the coulter can be a good thing or a not so good thing. In hard or dry soil the coulter is nice. In soft(loose) soil/or high moisture conditions the coulter can be not so good. What I mean by this is; if you are planting small seed like alfalfa, timothy, or even orchard grass, you can bury the seed too deep pretty easy with the coulter working up the ground and then it is very easy for the disc to press just a little deeper....which in some instances is all it takes with small seed.

Probably best to plant after a good rain in the fall with a no coulter rig....or plant in the fall when things are not too damp with a coulter rig. Spring planting is even tougher with high moisture conditions unless you have a no coulter rig.

If you are planting fescue, it seems that it will come up even when planted a inch deep. I wish all seed was as vigorous as KY31 fescue.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

If the ground is so hard it can't penetrate the ground the seed probably won't be covered either. Haybuster says you can add water tanks for weight. 
The earlier ones have formed steel components for the mount and parallel links on the row units. Later ones are cast ductile iron. Don't know timeframe for change tho.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Farmineer95 said:


> If the ground is so hard it can't penetrate the ground the seed probably won't be covered either. Haybuster says you can add water tanks for weight.
> The earlier ones have formed steel components for the mount and parallel links on the row units. Later ones are cast ductile iron. Don't know timeframe for change tho.


Usually if the ground is that hard here, that means it's not a good time to plant because of lack of moisture.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Farmineer95 said:


> If the ground is so hard it can't penetrate the ground the seed probably won't be covered either. Haybuster says you can add water tanks for weight.
> The earlier ones have formed steel components for the mount and parallel links on the row units. Later ones are cast ductile iron. Don't know timeframe for change tho.


The haybuster 107 I rented 15 years ago was so heavy I can't imagine needing to add weights and if it is that dry here, you are wasting money throwing seed at the ground. Better wait til it rains and then seed. Better penetration, better germination.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

As I mentioned, it appears that fall moisture may be a thing of the past for our region (Inland NW). Even the NRCS and univeristy agronomists are starting to look at ways to mitigate this problem as winter wheat (fall planted using no-till) is the cash crop for sure. Almost impossible to plant in the fall when we're ~ 3 months of no precip and winter cold/snow in the wings (Nov).

Our precip patterns have shifted to wetter colder springs (making spring planting very difficult) followed by hotter drier summers (that were already pretty dry - less than an inch of ppt for each month of JAS). That's why we have a cut off date of May 15 for guys trying to get crop insurance. The springs have been so wet that now most guys are having fertilizer flown on by plane. THAT screws up those of us who still us drop spreaders on out hay ground because you can't get any fertilizer boxes until the plant has finished providing for the planes. Still waiting for fertilizer right now as the grass grows 1/2 inch per day (it seems).


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Keep in mind that press wheel is your depth adjustment. What, maybe 2' back from seed placement. Not a big deal on the flat.

I used to rent the S and W districts Haybuster to do what I do until I got a call from the office lady asking me if I can have it back in the morning. Someone else wants to use it. I made the decision right then to buy my own drill.


----------

